# Anyone know Peticure?



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

DH found this nail grooming tool and I was wondering if anybody here has tried that or has heard any feedback on it?

http://peticure.com/


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Maryam check out this thread start with response no 28

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3506&highlight=peticure

here is another one http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3641&highlight=peticure


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Katrina! I guess I might get one in the future. Hope Leslie, Jan and whoever got the peticure will give us an update :ear:


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Thanks Katrina! I guess I might get one in the future. Hope Leslie, Jan and whoever got the peticure will give us an update :ear:


I had seen those threads and would like an update as well. I'm seriously considering Peticure b/c I'd rather not cut.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Your welcome. Lilly will not let me cut so I use a dremmel in my opinion not much different then the peticure except for the hair guard. I am interested in updates also.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie told me she really likes it. I hope to try it out and if it is good get one too


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Dremmel*

How do you use the dremmel? Riki is scared of it. It is hard to hold him while doing it. I guess I could ask Perry's help. It goes fast when he does let me do it. I hate cutting those black nails, luckily he has a few white ones I can use as a guide. Daisy's are all black...sigh.

Linda

I try to make them run on cement often so it wears them down naturally...a good walk on the strand often does the trick.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Maryam, the main thing I have learned about the Peticure since the first threads is that they have had terrible service problems. Apparently, the first year they had major battery problems (wouldn't hold a charge - Chinese batteries that were faulty.) A lot of people complained on a blog I saw that they couldn't get a replacement. Another issue was long delivery times and lack of power on the small Peticure. It looks like the best thing is the attachment for the Dremmel which keeps the hair from getting caught . . . but that could also take a long time to get here and you can only buy certain dremmels that it fits.

It sounds like a good product . . . the guy has apparently just had major service and battery issues.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oy. So basically if I decided to get one, I have to hope I'm one of the few lucky ones who get it in time and don't have any service problems? Oy.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Maryam~ I love it!!! I didn't have any of the delivery problems some have had and recharging hasn't been an issue. Here's the link to my original "review". I honestly have nothing bad to say about it...


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

A friend of mine has one and I just loved how nice and short she got the dog's nails and her Havanese didn't even realize she was using it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I used Leslie and I really liked it! It is like a dremel without the scary part as it has a safety with the plastic around the actual dremel. There are different hole sizes so you can decide which one to you and I didnt get any hair caught. I think I am going to get one too!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I have one and love it. No issues with S&H and the quality seems good.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jan, how long did it take you to get it? Also, did you get the small one? There were some issues with the battery holding a charge for very long and not enough power to sufficiently do all the nails.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Jan, how long did it take you to get it? Also, did you get the small one? There were some issues with the battery holding a charge for very long and not enough power to sufficiently do all the nails.


I'm not sure exactly how long it took, I can't remember. Within a few weeks I think. No problem with the battery. And yes, I did get the small one.


----------



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Petidcure*

I bought it and think it's good. I have to do a few nails at a time because Toby won't sit still long enough but it is safe and works quite well.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow-- I missed this. It does look good. Those of you who have used it. Is it quieter than the drummel? I can not clip my Jaspers nails-- he is terrified to the point I think he is going to have a heart attack-- So I take them every 2-3 weeks to the groomer to have their nails clipped-- It costs me $20 for both of them each time. But it is much easier on Jasper this groomer is very fast and good. 

But Jasper freaks at the drummel too (the vet uses it) Think this seems less scary to them.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Is this the one they advertise on tv? If so,I have a couple questions---is it a sandpaper type piece inside there? Can it be replaced? Is it possible to sand into the quik of the nail? Each time I have seen it on tv(if it's the same one)I've wondered about it----:ear:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I need to order this as my legs showed the signs of using clippers yesterday. Leslie/everyone- did you order the petite for the little guys?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie~ Yes, it is the "As Seen on TV" one. It is exactly like an ordinary Dremmel that has a guard around the spinning parts to keep hair/whiskers from getting caught. It comes w/a package of 10(?) replacement disks. There are several demo videos you can view on their website, including: _How to peticure the nail, http://www.peticure.com/flash/when-to-stop.htmlHow do I know when to stop, Introducing peticure, How to hold your pet, Peticure vs dremel, __Cutting vs filing, and others.

_Amanda~ Yes, it's the petite model.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I used Leslie and I really liked it! It is like a dremel without the scary part as it has a safety with the plastic around the actual dremel. There are different hole sizes so you can decide which one to you and *I didnt get any hair caught*. I think I am going to get one too!


That and cutting to much worries me! :frusty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I ordered it but it isnt here yet! The mailman knocked on my door and I was so excited today and just wanted to introduce himself!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, isn't that a right friendly, and mighty southern for the mail man to introduce himself... Having an ally in the mailman could come in handy when you need to hide all those petedge boxes from DH. (I am always hoping I get home and can destroy the evidence before michael comes home)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- I didn't think of that! But yes, everyone here is so super friendly!

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I'm so jealous Amanda - I've put one on my wish list and I'm hoping Santa finds a reason to make an off-season delivery.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

While in Wildwood last week, I kept seeing the ads for this and wondered.... We get the ads here too, but since I PVR almost everything these days, I skip through commercials all the time. lol

I only pay $5 for each dog, about every 3-5 weeks, but it would be handier to have something at home, IF it's worth it.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

I got mine about 3 weeks ago and I LOVE it. Can't say enough about it. Darley would scream if I tried to cut her nails but just sits there with the Peticure. It's really quiet too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmmm....... that's good to know, Addrian!


----------

